
Hegel – An advanced static type checker - LemonHotdog
https://hegel.js.org
======
LemonHotdog
If you ask yourself why: [https://hegel.js.org/docs#why-
hegel](https://hegel.js.org/docs#why-hegel)

------
hajile
The idea of an actually sounds your system with js syntax is very appealing
when compared to typescripts deliberate unsoundness.

